# NUSANTARA | Projects & Construction



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Aug 26, 2019
*Indonesia unveils site of new capital on Borneo island*
_Excerpt_

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia on Monday revealed the long-awaited site for its new $33-billion capital on the forested island of Borneo to replace the crowded, polluted megacity of Jakarta, which is slowly sinking into the sea.

The capital of the world’s fourth most populous country, on the island of Java, is now home to 10 million people and is prone to floods, traffic gridlock and faces the risk of earthquakes.

The as-yet unnamed new capital will straddle the regions of North Penajam Paser and Kutai Kartanegara in Indonesia’s province of East Kalimantan on Borneo, President Joko Widodo told a news conference.

“It is a strategic location at the center of Indonesia, close to growing urban areas,” Widodo said at the presidential palace in Jakarta, adding that planning must start immediately if relocation is to begin in 2024.

The site of the new capital, 2,000 km (1,250 miles) northeast of Jakarta, is one of the regions least prone to the natural disasters that regularly hit the archipelago of 17,000 islands.

There are also economic and political reasons for moving the capital from Java, which Widodo said was home to 54% of Indonesia’s 260 million people and generated 58% of its gross domestic product.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...of-new-capital-on-borneo-island-idUSKCN1VG0FC


----------



## BE0GRAD (May 29, 2010)

I hope it won't be autocentric like most new cities.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Jokowi envisions 'smart metropolis' for capital *
4 September 2019
The Jakarta Post _Excerpt_

Capital relocation is effort to spread equal development

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has set a grand vision for the new capital city: that it will be a "smart metropolis" and designed to be a melting pot of technological innovations that can sustain the country for the next century and beyond.

As government officials scramble to finish the necessary details for the capital's relocation from Jakarta, Jokowi laid out on Tuesday his forward-looking design for the country's new administrative hub, which will be built in East Kalimantan.

The new capital is set to boast cutting-edge technology, a more efficient urban system and online applications to improve the delivery of public services, Jokowi said.

It will also have world-class education institutions and modern hospitals, botanical parks, pedestrian-friendly sidewalks, as well as green transportation systems, he added.

Residents would be encouraged to walk or use public transportation, with only electric vehicles allowed in the city.

"We are not only developing the center of government but the capital city for the future, in which the systems are projected for the next 100 to 150 years," Jokowi told a group of chief editors, including from The Jakarta Post, in Jakarta on Tuesday.

Jokowi said he wanted the city to implement the vision of Industry 4.0, utilizing technology, connectivity and a digitized manufacturing sector to keep up with global innovations.

"It will be similar to Silicon Valley [in the United States], where creative industries are born and establish their headquarters."

Citing overcrowding and traffic congestion in Jakarta, with costs the city trillions of rupiah each year, Jokowi's administration is determined to build a new capital on 180,000 hectares of land that straddles North Penajam Paser and Kutai Kartanegara regencies in East Kalimantan and aims to start construction by the end of next year.

More : https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2019/09/04/jokowi-envisions-smart-metropolis-capital.html


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

so far there's no new project for this new built city... we will update it later kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Indonesia’s New Capital Challenge Kicks Off *
The announcement on moving the country’s capital is only the beginning of one of the most ambitious infrastructure ventures in its history.
Sep 13, 2019
The Diplomat _Excerpt_

Late last month, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo effectively ended years of speculation and months of promises by announcing the area straddling the regions of North Penajam Paser and Kutai Kartanegara in Indonesia’s province of East Kalimantan on Borneo will be the site of Indonesia’s new capital.

Jokowi wants the transition done by 2024, which would time well for the next election and secure his legacy as the Indonesian president who finally delivered on long-promised big-ticket ideas and infrastructure projects, shredding bureaucratic red tape and decades of inertia along the way.

Names for the new capital are being bandied about, more so online. The cheeky have suggested “SaintJokoberg and “Jokograd,” while the more cerebral have suggested “Mandalanusa” which loosely translates as center of the archipelago. Some might also opt for “Nusantaria” the name that denoted much of Southeast Asia when it was little more than sea-faring ports and sultanates dictated by trade winds as opposed to nations-states and sovereign borders.

Whatever the name, the current proposed site location, which straddles the regions of North Penajam Paser and Kutai Kartanegara in Indonesia’s province of East Kalimantan, is being cast as a smart alternative to Jakarta, a capital with its foundations built in a swamp. Scientists expect nearly all of North Jakarta will be submerged — by 2050 by one estimate — and it already boasts one of the world’s worst traffic congestion.

More : https://thediplomat.com/2019/09/indonesias-new-capital-challenge-kicks-off/


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

BE0GRAD said:


> I hope it won't be autocentric like most new cities.


Unlikely unfortunately. This is an image I found of the plan, every building located like a mile apart from the next one. God,cars are such a cancer








It will probably be a massive fail like every other modern planned city. Its funny because the people who planned this probably think Paris Vienna Barcelona etc are beautiful cities and so nice to live in ,why not take inspiration from then then? Yet then they go and design a city as awfully as this. Sigh..disappointing as usual but completely unsurprising, designed from the point of view of migrating birds overhead with pleasing aerial symmetry and axial lines and no regard for how it feels for a human living there at ground level. Probably every building will be built in glass too for the totally sterile look that country leaders are so fond of


----------



## august88 (Dec 2, 2007)

wakka12 said:


> Unlikely unfortunately. This is an image I found of the plan, every building located like a mile apart from the next one. God,cars are such a cancer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's quite the judgement for a city that just got announced and for a very amateur rending. i'm sure there'll be more to that city than just bland axial blocks. 

i will agree with your last point on glass buildings, though. not that they're bad, but i swear i can already see the laser shows popping from the roofs of kitschy glass buildings for the sake of it. please indonesia, don't insult yourself with another "tradition mixed with modernity" rape of your own architecture.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

It is quite the judgement but Ill be pleasantly surprised if there is anything to this city other than bland axial blocks. In fact if there is even one architecturally interesting square or street in the entire city I will be pleasantly surprised, is how low my expectations are. Planned cities dont exactly have a good record, humans dont seem to learn from mistakes in this regard at all


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Totally agree with the last comment. This proposal is clearly being led by the powerful minority who enjoy travelling by car, and value the experience of driving, and the parking above all genuine urban considerations. Real and successful cities need to be dense, complex, walkable, with a density of mixed uses. There are so many good precedent cities to learn from. This plan shows that past expereince of what makes cities successful has not been considered. 

Hire URBAN DESIGNERS, sack the architects or highway engineers who are planning this. Or else it will be an energy hungry, monumentally expensive disaster that people will suffer living in and which will fuel the carbon crisis which is damaging all countries includign Indonesia.


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

steppenwolf said:


> Totally agree with the last comment. This proposal is clearly being led by the powerful minority who enjoy travelling by car, and value the experience of driving, and the parking above all genuine urban considerations. Real and successful cities need to be dense, complex, walkable, with a density of mixed uses. There are so many good precedent cities to learn from. This plan shows that past expereince of what makes cities successful has not been considered.
> 
> Hire URBAN DESIGNERS, sack the architects or highway engineers who are planning this. Or else it will be an energy hungry, monumentally expensive disaster that people will suffer living in and which will fuel the carbon crisis which is damaging all countries includign Indonesia.


the good thing is, the poorly done rendering shown above is not even a proposal. its just quickie visualization from bureaucrats for their initial press briefings about the new capital.

yesterday government announced that competition for the capital will soon be held. they are currently in the process of selecting 9 judges, hinted that there will be international judge among them. and these judges will set the Terms-Of-References for the competition.

*
Indonesia to hold international competition to design $33bn new capital*



> The government of Indonesia plans to hold an international design competition for the country’s new capital, set to be located in the Borneo province of East Kalimantan.
> 
> *“Within the next four years, progress should be made on the new capital city. Therefore, we will start with a design contest for the new capital,”* public works and housing minister Basuki Hadimuljono told journalists at the Indonesian Contractors Association international conference on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

The problem with designed cities whether L'Enfant's Washington DC and Niemeyer's Brasilia is that they are often designed from a drawing board (CAD) and are a monument to a designer's ego or try to exude grandeur at an intimidating scale. A simple grid with maybe some axials terminating in key landmarks would do nicely. The most important design feature is livability, and that means scale, density, street proportion, ample parkland for a healthy urban forest, mixed uses, pedestrian and transit friendliness which all work together synergistically to create a dynamic city. I hope Indonesia takes advantage of this chance to learn from past urban planning mistakes around the world, same goes for Cairo.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Don't applaud, Indonesia still lags behind: Jokowi *
Jakarta Post _Excerpt_
Nov 8, 2019

President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo asked his audience not to applaud when he described the government's success in building massive infrastructure during his first term in his remarks at the opening of Indonesia Infrastructure Week 2019 at the Jakarta International Expo (JIExpo) on Wednesday.

Jokowi said after working day and night, the government had achieved the infrastructure development target during his first five years in office. He said by the end of the year, Indonesia would have 1,500 kilometers of toll roads, almost double the number recorded in 2014, the first year of his presidency.

"Don't applaud [...]," the President said when he saw a number of the audience clapping.

Jokowi acknowledged that the nation was far behind other countries in infrastructure development despite the government being able to meet the road construction target. From 1978 until 2014, Indonesia had only built 780 km of toll roads. The number, he said, was considerably low compared to China's 280,000 km and Malaysia's 1,200 km.

In his second term, infrastructure development, in addition to human capital development, will remain the government's top priorities.

"Even though we will prioritize human capital development, infrastructure development still needs to be accelerated," he said.

Jokowi said the country had gone up 30 places in the infrastructure development index to 52nd place in 2019, from 82nd place in 2010.

The Public Works and Housing Ministry announced recently that it planned to add 5,000 km of roads in the next five years, comprising 1,500 km of toll roads and 2,509 km of roads throughout the country.

During the last five years, the government has built toll roads totaling about 1,000 km, as well as regular roads with a total length of 3,387 km.

The government has invited investors to take part in the development of infrastructure through public-private-partnership (PPP) because the state budget will not be enough to meet the huge financing needs.

"It is impossible that all infrastructure development relies on the state budget. We must find ways from creative financing," Jokowi said.

The ministry's infrastructure financing director general, Eko D. Heripoerwanto, said the PPP scheme would account for 54.6 percent or equivalent to Rp 253.4 trillion (US$18.10 billion) of the estimated Rp 482.2 trillion cost for building infrastructure in the new capital in Kalimantan.

The private sector is expected to contribute Rp 123.2 trillion or about 26.2 percent, while the state budget would cover Rp 89.4 trillion (18.5 percent).

More : https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2019/11/08/don-t-applaud-indonesia-still-lags-behind-jokowi.html


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Winner of New Capital Design Contest to be Announced in December*



> Jakarta: Minister of Public Works and Public Housing (PUPR) Basuki Hadimuljono *will announce the winner of the new capital design contest on Monday, December 23, 2019.*
> 
> "We will determine the winner in December so that we can follow up with the detailed design," said Basuki at the Parliamentary Complex, Central Jakarta on Wednesday, November 20, 2019.
> 
> According to him, there were* 755 participants who took part in the competition. 197 participants came from Jakarta.* The rest came from West Java, Central Java and other provinces.


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

the first FGD regarding the new capital was held in Delft 



CrazyForID said:


> btw, tanggal 2 desember kemaren pemerintah mengadakan Focus Group Discussion di kampus delft, belanda.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201904742609379329
> daftar narasumber FGDnya:


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

CrazyForID said:


> *Winner of New Capital Design Contest to be Announced in December*


top 5 winners presented their designs directly to president widodo today. the results will be announced on 23rd


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

I'd say the first and second designs look better.


----------



## SquadronTopGun (Oct 17, 2016)

hkskyline said:


> * Don't applaud, Indonesia still lags behind: Jokowi *
> Jakarta Post _Excerpt_
> Nov 8, 2019
> 
> ...



Congratulations Indonesia, You should also follow Philippines model in Infrastructure Projects, we are moving in our Build, Build, Build Program.
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Indonesian infrastructure is way ahead than filipin and is on par with Thailand now, according to WEF2019, Indonesian infrastructure is rank #72 worldwide already while Philippines #96 



> Asian Infrastructure
> WORLD RANKING
> 
> 1 Singapore
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Indonesia president seeks to speed up "Silicon Valley"-like capital *
_Excerpt_ 

JAKARTA, Dec 18 (Reuters) - Indonesian President Joko Widodo said on Wednesday he had ordered his cabinet to speed up a $33 billion project to move the capital city from Jakarta to forested Borneo island so that the new "Silicon Valley"-like city could be ready by 2023.

That timeline is a year earlier than the government's original estimate and Widodo said he had also ordered the construction of basic infrastructure to begin next year.

The president announced in August the government intended to move the administrative capital to East Kalimantan province, on Borneo, by 2024 to relieve the heavy burden on the current capital Jakarta due to overcrowding and pollution.

He visited the site of the new city for two days from Tuesday, observing from a helicopter the spot where a new state palace was due to be built, according to government statements.

In a Facebook post on Wednesday, Widodo said the government would form a new agency to oversee the relocation project next month and it would then officially submit a bill backing the move to parliament.

"The whole process, including the grand design, I hope can be completed in six months. Then, we can do some land clearing and basic infrastructure construction," he wrote on the posting, next to a photograph of himself standing on some barren, scrubby land atop a hill.

While some Indonesians have been excited by the plans to move the capital, some green groups have criticised the project for its potential environmental impact and others have questioned how Indonesia will raise the funds to build it.

More : https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-i...-up-silicon-valley-like-capital-idUKKBN1YM1K5


----------



## LKA 321 (Sep 26, 2016)

SquadronTopGun said:


> Congratulations Indonesia, You should also follow Philippines model in Infrastructure Projects, we are moving in our Build, Build, Build Program.
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Don't need to worry dude.
Before philippines have build,build,build program.
We already have work,work,work program since 2014.

And the result has been fantastic this far.

980 KM of toll road.
3.720 KM National Road
330 New Bridge.
15 New Airport. (Not including renovation and expansion)
32 New seaport (Not including renovation and expansion)
65 Dam.

And there is many more that i can't include.

And btw your new PNR train that bought from PT.Inka is also part of work,work,work program 
So yeah we doing great.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> *Jokowi envisions 'smart metropolis' for capital *
> 4 September 2019
> The Jakarta Post _Excerpt_
> 
> ...


Sounds like a city only for the elites. Common folks not desired.


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

competition winner will be announced tomorrow.
rumour has it the more detailed competition (probably for more specific site, like parliament complex, ministries offices, presidential palace, etc) will be taken place in march 2020, based on urban design submission that wins. but official statements still vaguely stating the details.

my best bet for the winner:




























the building on the hill top is designated for presidential palace.


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

goschio said:


> Sounds like a city only for the elites. Common folks not desired.


well obviously.
it is a political administrative city


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

winner of the urban design competition



hijau said:


> Komplit nih video presentasinya, 5 besar sayembara urban design IKN dari official channel nya KemenPU. :cheers:
> 
> *JUARA I*
> 
> ...



progress timeline



archifect said:


>


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*Indonesian govt picks winner of design for new capital city in East Kalimantan*



> JAKARTA (THE JAKARTA POST/ASIA NEWS NETWORK) - Indonesia's Public Works and Housing Ministry has announced the Nagara Rimba Nusa design as the winner of the design contest for the country's new capital city in East Kalimantan
> 
> The design, *created by architecture and urban design studio Urban+, beat 755 other contestants to win a prize of 2 billion rupiah (S$194,000).*
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* UAE Ruler, SoftBank’s Son to Oversee Building of Indonesia’s New Capital *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Jan 14, 2020

Indonesia nominated Abu Dhabi Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Zayed Al Nahyan to chair a panel to oversee the construction of a new capital, easing the burden on sinking and congested Jakarta.

SoftBank Chief Executive Officer and founder Masayoshi Son and former British Prime Minister Tony Blair will also join the steering committee, according to Indonesia’s Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs and Investment. The panel will advise the government on building the new capital at a cost of HK$264.45 billion
and provide a confidence boost for prospective investors, the ministry said.

Indonesia is set to begin construction of the new capital on Borneo island later this year as President Joko Widodo seeks to decongest a fast sinking Jakarta. SoftBank Group’s Son last week expressed interest in building a smart and green city, joining a long list of global investors wanting to participate in the capital relocation project. 

More : https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...eer-indonesia-s-new-capital?srnd=premium-asia


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*UAE Crown Prince, Tony Blair in Board of Directors for Capital Relocation Mega Project *











> Jakarta. President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo has invited a group of global investors to take part in the construction of Indonesia’s new capital in East Kalimantan. According to reports, the crown prince of the United Arab Emirates, *Mohammed bin Zayed, better known as MBZ, will be the chairman of the board of directors for the mega project.*
> 
> *"MBZ will be the chairman, the other two members of the board are Masayoshi Son and former British prime minister Tony Blair.*They will answer to President Joko Widodo," Coordinating Minister for Maritime Affairs and Investment Luhut Pandjaitan said on Monday in Abu Dhabi, where Jokowi met Crown Prince MBZ.
> 
> ...


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

More comprehensive news about the issue. It gives a brief explanation of other questions related to the move, such as the widespread claim that Jakarta will be left behind.

*Why Indonesia Is Shifting Its Capital From Jakarta*
Feb 5, 2020


> Jakarta is soon to become an ex-capital city. Indonesia is planning to move its administrative headquarters from its richest island of Java to the forest island of Borneo. President Joko Widodo is betting that a new capital for the Southeast Asian nation will better spread the wealth among its 267 million citizens -- and ease the pressure on overcrowded Jakarta, Indonesia’s commercial and political hub for centuries.
> 
> 1. What’s wrong with Jakarta?
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New capital city to contribute little to Indonesia’s economic growth: Indef *
The Jakarta Post _Excerpt_
Jan 22, 2020

Indonesia’s new capital city will only contribute an additional 0.02 of a percentage point to the country’s economic growth, and the impact will also be short lived, according to Institute for Development of Economics and Finance (Indef) research.

The research estimates that in the short run, the new capital city will contribute 0.17 of a percentage point to total investment, 0.02 of a percentage point to total exports and imports and 0.05 of a percentage point to total employment rates.

“This is because the new capital city is about moving the government and not businesses," said Indef economist Rizal Taufikurahman at law firm Dentons HPRP's discussion forum on the future of doing business in Indonesia on Wednesday.

Moreover, the new capital city was estimated to increase the total short-term output growth of the construction industry by 0.15 of a percentage point, mineral and steel industries growth by 0.1 of a percentage point and leather and sea transportation industries by about 0.07 of a percentage point, among other things. 

The new capital city, to be developed in a 256,000-hectare (ha) area in the North Penajam Paser and Kutai Kartanegara regencies in East Kalimantan, will therefore bring about little economic impact, Rizal reiterated.

More : https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ttle-to-indonesias-economic-growth-indef.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here is more on sinking Jakarta and why a new capital is needed : https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/xsyGF2fhsL/Indonesia_new_capital


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Indonesia puts $33 billion move of capital city on hold to tackle pandemic *
_Excerpt_
August 19, 2020

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia has put on the backburner President Joko Widodo’s ambitious $33-billion project to relocate the capital city to the island of Borneo as it grapples to rein in the coronavirus pandemic, the planning minister said.

Planned construction of government buildings for the new city will be shelved until Indonesia sees “the light at the end of the tunnel” on the outbreak, said Suharso Monoarfa, who is overseeing a masterplan for the new city.

“We’re putting as our number one priority the recovery of the economy and overcoming the pandemic,” Monoarfa told Reuters in a streamed interview on Tuesday.

“When the situation improves, only then will we decide what we will do” with the capital relocation, he added.

Making a frank admission of the obstacles to the project, he said groundbreaking could be delayed until 2022 or 2023, as the government focuses efforts on finding, and then distributing, a COVID-19 vaccine to the population of nearly 270 million.

More : Indonesia puts $33 billion move of capital city on hold to tackle pandemic


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

BUMN SPIRE-BUMN TOWER, 580m


__
http://instagr.am/p/CETU0dpH4nD/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CETUmUrH8cj/









ALIEN Design Consultant on Instagram: "unleash the kraken. #bumntower #skyscraper #ssci #archilovers #architecture #alienstudio #newcapital #capitalcity #conceptual"


ALIEN Design Consultant shared a post on Instagram: "unleash the kraken. #bumntower #skyscraper #ssci #archilovers #architecture #alienstudio #newcapital #capitalcity #conceptual". Follow their account to see 463 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Is that an official proposal? Or just an architecture firm that felt like drawing something?


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ it is official proposal for the Kementerian BUMN or Ministry of State Own Company


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

This new capital of Indonesia is essentially Brasilia 2.0. Brasilia had to start small, just like any new capital does. And instead of being in the middle of nowhere like Brasilia and Abuja, this new Indonesia capital has to be located near an existing major city? (NayPyiTaw is that same way, being just west of Pyinmana.)

So, how fast does anyone expect this new Indonesia capital to grow once it opens? To the point of surpassing Samarinda as the most populous city in Borneo? Only good thing about it is, it isn't located on Java or Sumatra.


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Latest evolution of the masterplan.








Joko Widodo on Instagram: "Tahun lalu, Kementerian PUPR mengundang beberapa arsitek dan seniman untuk memberikan masukan dan gagasan mengenai bangunan ikonik di ibu kota negara yang baru. Sejumlah usulan pun masuk. Salah satunya adalah pradesain Istana Negara karya seniman patung kenamaan Nyoman Nuarta ini. Usulan beliau sarat dengan filosofi lambang Burung Garuda sebagai pemersatu bangsa sesuai semboyan Bhinneka Tunggal Ika. Usulan ini, sekali lagi, masih pada tahap pradesain. Karena itu, saya sangat mengharapkan masukan dari bapak, ibu, dan saudara-saudara semua tentang pradesain Istana Negara ini. Saya menginginkan Istana Negara tidak hanya dikenang sebagai tempat Presiden bekerja atau menjadi simbol kebanggaan bangsa, tapi juga mencerminkan kemajuan bangsa. Dengan masukan-masukan itu nantinya, saya akan mengundang kembali para arsitek dan para ahli lainnya untuk melakukan pengkayaan pradesain menjadi basic desain Istana Negara."


Joko Widodo shared a post on Instagram: "Tahun lalu, Kementerian PUPR mengundang beberapa arsitek dan seniman untuk memberikan masukan dan gagasan mengenai bangunan ikonik di ibu kota negara yang baru. Sejumlah usulan pun masuk. Salah satunya adalah pradesain Istana Negara karya seniman patung...




www.instagram.com


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Kadzman said:


> Latest evolution of the masterplan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks quite good. I just hope they will make a city for people, not for cars. But when I look at how most planned capitals of the last 50 years have turned out, I fear the worst.


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Actually it has no official name yet
But in the first winner proposal it is called "Nagara Rimba Nusa" (Forest Archipelago Nation)


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Let's hope they choose a name that is easily recognizable and pronouncable for an international audience. Brasilia and Canberra a good examples of planned capital cities with such names, whereas Naypyidaw is the opposite.


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

Nagara Rimba Nusa is only the design project name by the winning team, it's not intended to be the name of the capital.


----------



## Wayden21 (Nov 1, 2014)

GeneratorNL said:


> Let's hope they choose a name that is easily recognizable and pronouncable for an international audience. Brasilia and Canberra a good examples of planned capital cities with such names, whereas Naypyidaw is the opposite.


so basically you are saying that, for their own capital, they should choose a name that sound from the west so it can be easily pronounced for westerners instead than for natives?

Poor guy, it seems you are born in the wrong century, the 19th would have suit you better for sure...


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Wayden21 said:


> so basically you are saying that, for their own capital, they should choose a name that sound from the west so it can be easily pronounced for westerners instead than for natives?
> 
> Poor guy, it seems you are born in the wrong century, the 19th would have suit you better for sure...


Not just for Westerns though would it be. Seeing as most of the world speak English or at least a European language as primary or secondary languages. Frankly I don't care but there's no denying that choosing something more easily interpreted by a majority of the rest of the world will help with international image.

Anyway that video on instagram shows a lot of promise. It looks like it will be one of the world's most amazing looking cities if they pull that off, but I'm sure there will be many obstacles along the way with suhc a large scale and timeline that change it dramatically from the drawing board. I am loving the syngery with natural environemtns, it looks really delicately sewn into the dense jungle fabric, while maintaining what looks like pretty high population density. Can't wait to see more. I really am pleasantly surprised, very nice to hear how ambitious this is.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Wayden21 said:


> so basically you are saying that, for their own capital, they should choose a name that sound from the west so it can be easily pronounced for westerners instead than for natives?
> 
> Poor guy, it seems you are born in the wrong century, the 19th would have suit you better for sure...


I never mentioned "westerners". The world is a whole lot bigger than "the west", and most people in the world do not speak Indonesian, no matter if a person is from China, England, Peru or Tanzania. So, in order to create an easily recognazable image for the new Indonesian capital, it is important that all people around the world can remember and pronounce the name.



wakka12 said:


> Not just for Westerns though would it be. Seeing as most of the world speak English or at least a European language as primary or secondary languages. Frankly I don't care but there's no denying that choosing something more easily interpreted by a majority of the rest of the world will help with international image.


Exactly.


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

The administrative core area will be located in Bumi Harapan, Sepaku District.
Location:








Bumi Harapan · Sepaku, Penajam North Paser Regency, East Kalimantan, Indonesia


Sepaku, Penajam North Paser Regency, East Kalimantan, Indonesia




goo.gl












Lokasi Groundbreaking IKN Mengerucut, Kementerian PUPR Tentukan Dua Lokasi, Biaya Ditalangi APBN | Kaltim Post


BALIKPAPAN-Asa dimulainya pembangunan ibu kota negara (IKN) baru pada tahun ini mulai terlihat. Kementerian Pekerjaan Umum dan Perumahan Rakyat (PUPR), tengah mempersiapkan dua lokasi untuk keperluan…




kaltim.prokal.co


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Now that I think of it, why did they choose to build a new capital city from scratch? I do understand the drive to move the capital to a seismically more stable region that is less prone to flooding, but why not appoint Balikpapan or Samarinda as capital city? That would make moving the capital to this new region much easier, as the infrastructure is already there for a large part. Which would also make it cheaper.

Plus: Samarinda would be a beautiful name for a capital city.


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

GeneratorNL said:


> Now that I think of it, why did they choose to build a new capital city from scratch? I do understand the drive to move the capital to a seismically more stable region that is less prone to flooding, but why not appoint Balikpapan or Samarinda as capital city? That would make moving the capital to this new region much easier, as the infrastructure is already there for a large part. Which would also make it cheaper.
> 
> Plus: Samarinda would be a beautiful name for a capital city.


There are several reasons. The central government looking for a large stretch of land that is relatively empty, not a primary rainforest or wilderness, and close to a middle-sized city with significant infrastructure facilities. Several provinces, including East Kalimantan, Central Kalimantan, South Kalimantan, West and East Sulawesi, were proposing their land. In the end, the site around Balikpapan is chosen. But not Balikpapan or Samarinda, because the cost for land acquisition could be too high.

The area won't be under the authority of the former province anymore, which means that it will be similar to a federal territory. Balikpapan is among the main source of income for East Kalimantan province, they won't let it go easily. Samarinda is the provincial capital, so it's excluded. Developing a new city adjacent to the existing cities will benefit East Kalimantan more although it lost its land. While it's also beneficial for the new city because there is no need to build a new airport and harbors from scratch, and the existing cities can support its early development from logistic to entertainment.
Moreover, I think they also choose a more inland area in anticipation of the possible sea level rise.

I also like the meaning of Samarinda, the name comes from two words, sama (equal) and rendah (low), which means 'equally low' or 'of the same height'. Samarinda was a small outpost of Kutai Kertanegara kingdom centered in Tenggarong. The name provided important symbolism of equality between residents; no person's house, and thus no person, was seen as higher or lower than another, contrasting it with Kutai's capital where the king and aristocrats reside. Later, Samarinda grew faster and become the capital of East Kalimantan when the province was created in 1956.


----------



## arafuru (Jul 18, 2013)

That masterplan video but on youtube


----------



## arafuru (Jul 18, 2013)

Some updates on the plan. Seems like they're consistent on NOT making the city car-centric like we all feared.


----------



## Tiphareth (Aug 28, 2021)

^ Not bad looking so far. Not particularly car dependent but not particularly pedestrian friendly either. Looks like a Dutch suburb. 

What's a bummer for me is the location they chose. Borneo has an incredible biodiversity and hosts one of the least untouched rainforests in the world. No doubt this city will be a major ecological disaster.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Some local people from Indonesia,who knows how the strategies or initiatives are for the UTTERLY valuable and already threatened forested surroundings and its wildlife in accordance to where the new capital is located and how much it will affect it negatively or not,or at least not as anticipated? Anybody? I or some people here really like to know about that part (the surroundings/surrounded ecosystems) of the capital,too🙄😌✌


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

The exact location of Indonesia's new capital in East Kalimantan, from RUU IKN (draft bills for the new capital).








Purple: New capital area (561.8 sq km)
Yellow: Development area around the capital (1999.61 sq km)
Yellow line: Motorway, a new branch will be built from the existing Balikpapan - Samarinda toll road to the new capital

It is located quite inland and does not directly border Balikpapan Bay. The capital also includes hilly area in the western part. Currently, it's mostly plantation, natural jungle is limited on its western hills.
It separates Balikpapan from the rest of East Kalimantan province and almost touches the periphery of Samarinda city. I think that the yellow area will also be separated from East Kalimantan provincial authority.









The earlier map:
Kawasan Inti Pusat Pemerintahan = Core Area for Central Government
Kawasan Ibukota Negara = National Capital Zone
Kawasan Perluasan Ibukota Negara = Expanded National Capital Zone



Ecopolisia said:


> Some local people from Indonesia,who knows how the strategies or initiatives are for the UTTERLY valuable and already threatened forested surroundings and its wildlife in accordance to where the new capital is located and how much it will affect it negatively or not,or at least not as anticipated? Anybody? I or some people here really like to know about that part (the surroundings/surrounded ecosystems) of the capital,too🙄😌✌


Like what I wrote in my previous post, the capital zone is located in plantations and villages (purple zone) and suburban districts in the periphery of Balikpapan and Samarinda city (yellow zone). The area also has tropical jungles in the hilly parts that will be left as it is, such as Bukit Bangkirai in Balikpapan northern border and Bukit Batu Dinding near Samboja. These jungles are already included as conservation areas.

Many foreigners probably make a wrong assumption because the earlier maps for the new capital include the entirety of Penajam Paser Utara and Kutai Kertanegara regencies such as this one:








I don't blame them for their misinterpretation (or maybe it's better to call it ignorance), just like how they think that Jakarta will be left behind. They may fail to grasp how big Borneo is that is larger than Texas or France. The two regencies alone are more than 28,000 sq km in size which is almost similar to Belgium. Won't it be silly to build a new capital as large as Belgium? Will it be an ecological disaster if the new city is built in villages and plantations?

But yeah, they can think as they please and cling to their own misinformed opinion.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

cis logos said:


> But yeah, they can think as they please and cling to their own misinformed opinion.


Yes, I have very strong feelings about detailed minutiae of Indonesian administrative divisions, because who doesn't?


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

droneriot said:


> Yes, I have very strong feelings about detailed minutiae of Indonesian administrative divisions, because who doesn't?


Just like what I wrote before, you are free to think as you please.

At least for me, I will do better research on the topic before publishing half-true information if I am a journalist, or restrain myself from expressing hyperbolic commentaries in SSC until I really know what I'm talking about with enough proof (including those detailed minutiae of Indonesian administrative divisions that's even available on English Wikipedia page) to back my claim


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

cis logos said:


> The exact location of Indonesia's new capital in East Kalimantan, from RUU IKN (draft bills for the new capital).
> View attachment 2629837
> 
> Purple: New capital area (561.8 sq km)
> ...


For me it was just a mere question,nothing more and nothing less. I sincerely hope you noticed that,too.Perhaps you quite didn't in some way or perhaps you fortunately did in some other way.Whsn that said,I'm glad you elaborated it further, however.Nice.So,if that's the case about what you just explained where it's actually are located so it's actually no direct harm to the Bornean ecosystems ,then I'm sure looking forward to it.Yay😌😅🙃👍✌🌈💎🌈


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

Ecopolisia said:


> For me.it was just a mere question,nothing more and nothing less. I sincerely hope you noticed that,too.Perhaps you quite didn't in some way or perhaps you fortunately did in some other way.Whsn that said,I'm glad you elaborated it further, however.Nice.So,if that's the case about what you just explained where it's actually are located so it's actually no direct harm to the Bornean ecosystems ,then I'm sure looking forward to it.Yay😌😅🙃👍✌🌈💎🌈


It's fine, I was just concerned when I read several articles written in some foreign media that look like the journalist didn't do proper research on the topic when they wrote it.

Actually, I'm quite worried if the project goes the wrong way and takes the primary forest in the west and around Bangkirai hills. We'll see how it will develop later.

Another consideration is that the tropical jungle in Kalimantan will be closer to the central government. It will be harder for them to ignore the reports of deforestation and environmental degradation. There were also some episodes of forest fire in Kalimantan that became worse during El Niño. The haze was really terrible and I experienced it personally in September 2015 when I was there. But it didn't affect Java, so if another forest fire happens, I expect the central government will be more active in managing it as they will experience the haze themselves if they don't act fast.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

cis logos said:


> It's fine, I was just concerned when I read several articles written in some foreign media that look like the journalist didn't do proper research on the topic when they wrote it.
> 
> Actually, I'm quite worried if the project goes the wrong way and takes the primary forest in the west and around Bangkirai hills. We'll see how it will develop later.
> 
> Another consideration is that the tropical jungle in Kalimantan will be closer to the central government. It will be harder for them to ignore the reports of deforestation and environmental degradation. There were also some episodes of forest fire in Kalimantan that became worse during El Niño. The haze was really terrible and I experienced it personally in September 2015 when I was there. But it didn't affect Java, so if another forest fire happens, I expect the central government will be more active in managing it as they will experience the haze themselves if they don't act fast.


Yeah,that's more like it (like how to.qctuallynrrapojd to my previous kind if innocent reply in its holistic form.No further suddenly verbal escalation,because that would be pretty bad from my side.We wouldn't end up to have that here..lol..) and oh the articles did bother you .I thought more or less otherwise.Nice to settled that down now.

Furthermore,then it's nice to know how could happen to forests and that you were aware of the slightest of the sudden turn the surrounded forest area of the needs capital would have.At least it's nice that the youth or some adults from Indonesia are speaking up for it,when it actually have the potentiality to happen.At least, for the precious forested surroundings of the new capital. 

But,when that said,then all luck to you - and,your fellow comrades - then to survive the haze and all the unfortunate fires in your precious and wonderful Indonesian forests and wildlife.It makes me so sad that Indonesia do undergo that,too,like Greece,Cali and Australia for instance.I sincerely hope it gets better.Nice talking to you about it from an nicely Indonesian perspective ,at least in this case with your latest reply😅😌🙃👍


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Indonesia Passes Law on New Capital, Paving Way for Relocation From Jakarta *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Jan 18, 2022

Indonesia’s parliament passed the legislation governing the administrative capital on Tuesday, paving the way for the world’s largest archipelago to relocate its capital city to Borneo from Java. 

The new capital will cover a main area of 56,180 hectares in East Kalimantan province, according to the new law passed by parliament on Tuesday. It also states that the capital has a special administrative status that will allow the president, with approval from parliament, to appoint its head, scrapping the need for an election often marred by fierce political battles.

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## Batavier (Aug 1, 2007)

They also revealed the name of the new capital city: Nusantara
Which is a beautiful fitting name for the new political centre of the archipelago


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Sounds so Avatar-like. It sure gives me those vibes..lol..So, I'd love it..It's way more nicer sounding than the Kazakhstan's new ego-name of its capital and the really universally hard pronouncing new capital name of Myanmar as well. I hope that the former one would be changed asap, hence the situation over there right now.Hmm? Anyways, congrats, Indonesia 🤙👍💎🌈😅😉


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

*Representative House/Parliament/Legislative Complex*








Theme: The circle of democracy, from the people, by the people, for the people.








The three buildings on the periphery: MPR (People's Consultative Assembly) in the 7'o clock direction, DPR (People's Representative Council) in 1'o clock direction, DPD (Regional Representative Council) in 11'o clock direction.
The building in the center is Gedung Paripurna for the plenary sessions or other general assemblies.


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

*Coordinating Ministries Office*
Keep in mind that it's not the office of the individual ministries under them.








*1. Coordinating Ministry for Maritime and Investment Affairs*, covering Ministry of Transportation, Ministry of Marine Affairs and Fisheries, Ministry of Tourism and Creative Economy, Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources, and Ministry of Investment
*2. Coordinating Ministry for Economic Affairs*, covering Ministry of Finance, Ministry of Industry, Ministry of Trade, Ministry of Agriculture, Ministry of Manpower, Ministry of Cooperatives and Small & Medium Enterprises, Ministry of SOEs, Ministry of Public Works and Housing, Ministry of Agrarian Affairs and Spatial Planning, and Ministry of Environment and Forestry
*3. Coordinating Ministry for Political, Legal, and Security Affairs*, covering Ministry of Home Affairs, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Ministry of Defense, Ministry of Law and Human Rights, Ministry of Communication and Informatics, Ministry of State Apparatus Utilization and Bureaucratic Reform, Attorney's General Office, National Armed Forces, National Police, and State Intelligence Agency
*4. Coordinating Ministry for Human Development and Cultural Affairs*, covering Ministry of Health, Ministry of Social Affairs, Ministry of Education, Culture, Research, and Technology, Ministry of Religious Affairs, Ministry of Women's Empowerment and Child Protection, Ministry of Villages and Development of Disadvantaged Regions and Transmigration, Ministry of Youth and Sports









*West Zone Residential Building for ASN (State Civil Apparatus)*


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

*Judicial Complex*
Designed by Airmas Asri


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

*Mentawir Seedling Nursery*
It's located near the new capital core area and is built on an area of 120 hectares. It will produce approximately 15 million seedlings per year.
Among the others, the seeds prepared include nyatoh wood, meranti tree, lime tree, belangeran, agarwood, and guavas. The plantation is expected to attract animals and birds to come. The millions of seeds produced from Mentawir Nursery will be brought to the new capital and surrounding areas and to recover other critical lands.
Moreover, 30 other nurseries are being developed, mostly in Kalimantan and Sumatra islands since those areas have many palm oil and mining industry sites.
Location: OpenStreetMap
















































Apa Itu Persemaian Mentawir di Dekat Kawasan Inti IKN?


Persemaian Mentawir berdiri di atas lahan seluas 120 hektare, berada dekat dengan kawasan inti Ibu Kota Negara (IKN) Nusantara.




www.liputan6.com












President Jokowi: Mentawir Nursery Becomes Government's Commitment in Managing Environment


President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo Wednesday (06/22) started his working visit to East Kalimantan province (Kaltim) by visiting Mentawir Nursery located in Mentawir village, Sepaku district, North Penajam Paser regency. During the working visit, President also brought along several national and...



setkab.go.id


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Is there a masterplan of the whole city somewhere?


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

^^
I'll share the available pics from our local thread with some translations when it's possible.

*Residential zonation for the core area*








Cekdam = check dam
Hydrant = I'm sure this one is clear
IPAL = Instalasi Pengolahan Air Limbah (Wastewater Treatment Installation)
Pos Pemadam = Firefighter Post
TPST = Tempat Pengolahan Sampah Terpadu (Integrated Waste Disposal Site)
Jaringan Pipa Air Limbah = Wastewater Pipe Network
Jaringan Jalan = Road Network









Yellow = Housing for ASN (state civil apparatus/worker), TNI (military forces), and Polri (National police)
Purple = Mixed commercial and residential
Light Gray = Other


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

More details on the area limited by the blue line in the pic above. There will be 11,268 housing unit in this area.


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

A sample of residential area in the western zone. It's expected to be finished by 2024.


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

90% of the road network is accompanied by the bike lane.
















The road network is built in accordance with the hilly topography of the area. Cut and fill and other major landscaping will result in pollution in Balikpapan Bay, so it's avoided.


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

*Basic Design of National Axis and Tripraja (Trias Politica) Axis*
The axis is in line with the Presidential Palace and 0 km marking.








Plaza Bhinneka = Diversity Plaza
Tugu 0 = 0 km marking/monument
Plaza Sipil = Civilian Plaza
Plaza Seremoni = Ceremonial Plaza
Istana = (Presidential) Palace
Tugu Bendera = Flag Monument


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

*View from the ceremonial plaza*


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

Construction Priority
Purple = Presidential Palace
Blue = Ministry offices and state institutions








Priority by 2024:

Presidential Palace (and Vice President)
Ministry and state institutions offices
Housing for ASN (state civil apparatus) and defense/security personnel (armed forces and police) and public facility
National and Tripraja Axis
Road network, green spaces, clean water network, wastewater network, drainage, etc
.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Indonesia and Russia to build $22b refinery in East Java among other projects *
Straits Times _Excerpt_
July 1, 2022

Indonesia and Russia are set to work together on several projects, even as the West is isolating Russia in response to its invasion of Ukraine.

Indonesian state-owned oil company Pertamina and Russia's Rosneft Oil Company are going ahead with their project to build a refinery in the Indonesian province of East Java to produce fuel and raw materials for the petrochemical industry, a senior Indonesian government official told The Straits Times on Friday (July 1)

...

On Friday, the Russian embassy in Jakarta also said President Vladimir Putin offered to have Russian Railways invest in Indonesia's new capital in Kalimantan.

The new capital, named Nusantara, will see construction start in August after delays due to the pandemic.

The government has earlier invited investors including Abu Dhabi and Taiwan's Foxconn Technology Group to help build the renewable energy-powered new capital city.

More : Indonesia and Russia to build $22b refinery in East Java among other projects


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

Interfaith worship buildings complex, some of the winning designs:

*Humanity Beyond Religion*
By Airmas Asri









*Akur Rukun *
Akur = Amicable, actually the direct translation means 'get along well', Rukun = Harmonius








Danau = Lake
Masjid = Mosque
Katedral = Cathedral, in Indonesia, it's more associated with Catholic faith
Gereja = Church, usually for Protestantism.
Vihara = Buddhist temple
Pura = Hindu temple
Kelenteng = Confucian temple








The building material is dominated by timber, natural stone, and terrazo.








Mahavihara Buddha Nusantara








Nusantara Church








Nusantara Cathedral








Great Temple of Jagatnatha Nusantara








Confucian temple in Nusantara.


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

hkskyline said:


> * Indonesia and Russia to build $22b refinery in East Java among other projects *
> Straits Times _Excerpt_
> July 1, 2022
> 
> ...


I will only believe it when I see it. A decade ago, Russian company planned to invest in Kalimantan coal railway, there's still nothing today. The only major project that materialize is the oil refinery investment in Tuban, East Java (it had started several years ago, so it's not new). And the current war and their own economic problem surely affects any planned projects.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Indonesian Diaspora Network supports development of new capital city *
_Excerpt_
July 6, 2022

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian Diaspora Network (IDN) Global is ready to contribute to the country by supporting the development of a green, smart, and inclusive Nusantara Capital City (IKN).

"This is the right time for the Indonesian diaspora to contribute to the country by playing a role in supporting the development of the capital city in realizing the ideals of a world city that is a role model," IDN Global President Kartini Sarsilaningsih stated at the event celebrating the 10th anniversary of the Indonesian diaspora at the Kilometer Zero Point of Nusantara Capital City, which was followed by ANTARA online here on Wednesday.

Kartini said that in celebrating the 10th anniversary of the Indonesian diaspora, IDN Global collaborated with Nusantara Capital City, as it was relevant to their efforts to contribute to the country.

More : Indonesian Diaspora Network supports development of new capital city - ANTARA News


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Premier: Sarawak to help Indonesia build new capital Nusantara


KUCHING (July 13): Sarawak will play a role in helping Indonesia to build its new capital Nusantara in Kalimantan, said Datuk Patinggi Tan Sri Abang Johari Tun Openg. The Premier said there will be many opportunities ahead in Kalimantan, especially in areas near Nusantara, which is likely to draw




www.theborneopost.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

*Preliminary route for the motorway around the new capital*
It will be operational by 2024.








Pembangunan jalan tol IKN beriringan pengerjaan Istana Negara - ANTARA News Kalimantan Timur


Pembangunan jalan tol di Kabupaten Penajam Paser Utara, Kalimantan Timur, sebagai akses menuju Ibu Kota Negara Nusantara, bakal beriringan dengan pengerjaan ...




kaltim.antaranews.com












Total length of the new capital motorway (red lines): 77.18 km
Sepinggan Int'l Airport *(1)* to New Capital *(4b)*: 50.3 km
New Capital *(4b)* - VVIP Airport *(5b)*: 27.65 km
VVIP Airport is also a military base.

Other structures:
White line: Balikpapan - Samarinda toll road (operational), it will be connected to Sepinggan - New Capital toll road
Thin pink line: Balikpapan Bay undersea tunnel (planned)
Green zone: Conservational areas


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Construction progress


----------

